# Husky 545 vs 550xp



## JayDee (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys I'm looking into getting a new saw and my family has always used Stihl's. In my researching I think I like some of the features Husky's got out. I'm looking at the stats between the 545 and the 550xp and they're almost the same, why the almost 100$ difference? Which is preferred? Or who has other saw suggestions in the 11lb, under $600 range?

Thanks!


----------



## rob066 (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to AS! I was looking into getting a smaller saw this spring. I was also looking into getting a 545. The 550 is a pro saw and the 545 a semi pro saw. I would assume the 550 and 545 are nearly the same. Except the rev boost feature that the 550 has. Im not a professional so I dont need the rev boost feature.


----------



## stormpetrel (Jan 8, 2013)

JayDee said:


> Hey guys I'm looking into getting a new saw and my family has always used Stihl's. In my researching I think I like some of the features Husky's got out. I'm looking at the stats between the 545 and the 550xp and they're almost the same, why the almost 100$ difference? Which is preferred? Or who has other saw suggestions in the 11lb, under $600 range?
> 
> Thanks!



The difference is Rev Boost, and almost .5 horsepower more on the XP (professional). Although the 550XP is a pro saw, the 545 has most of the goodies it's brother has. They are the same size, and weigh just about exactly the same. The 550XP will stand up to long use....the 545 may as well.

I run a 550 and love it, my last saw was a 445, so I've never run the 545....but it sounds like a good saw for the money. If you'd rather have the pro model for a little extra$$$,go for it. I don't think you can go wrong with either. Having said that, I'm really glad I got the 550, and would do it again in a heartbeat. It's a screaming wood-hungry little beast!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## huskydude (Jan 8, 2013)

rob066 said:


> Welcome to AS! I was looking into getting a smaller saw this spring. I was also looking into getting a 545. The 550 is a pro saw and the 545 a semi pro saw. I would assume the 550 and 545 are nearly the same. Except the rev boost feature that the 550 has. Im not a professional so I dont need the rev boost feature.



The xp makes more power, other than that and the rev boost (which I think is a scam anyway), I believe they are pretty much the same. Oh, the 545 looks better


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

JayDee said:


> Hey guys I'm looking into getting a new saw and my family has always used Stihl's. In my researching I think I like some of the features Husky's got out. I'm looking at the stats between the 545 and the 550xp and they're almost the same, why the almost 100$ difference? Which is preferred? Or who has other saw suggestions in the 11lb, under $600 range?
> 
> Thanks!



Basically a power differense + the 550xp has the RevBoost feature. I would go streight for the 550xp any day, but people are different...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

rob066 said:


> Welcome to AS! I was looking into getting a smaller saw this spring. I was also looking into getting a 545. The 550 is a pro saw and the 545 a semi pro saw. I would assume the 550 and 545 are nearly the same. Except the rev boost feature that the 550 has. *Im not a professional so I dont need the rev boost feature*.



How about the fun factor? :msp_wink:


----------



## hamish (Jan 8, 2013)

The 545 is a pro saw, and best thing is its all orange, none of the disappearing grey.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 8, 2013)

The rev boost works. Whether or not you want to pay for it is up to the needs of the user. The 550 makes more power with its larger transfer covers. I'm sure the 545 is a great saw, the 550XP just adds on to it. Most of the 550 owners on the site are very happy with their purchase.


----------



## rob066 (Jan 8, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> How about the fun factor? :msp_wink:



It will still be there considering I work at my own pace. Just being out there is what I like. Big or small I like to run them all.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 8, 2013)

When in doubt..... Get the *XP*


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 8, 2013)

i run my 550 regular, ran the 545 once and while it was a fine saw, REALLY glad i spent the extra bucks on the 550

my 02


----------



## rullywowr (Jan 8, 2013)

You can have my 550xp when you pry it from my cold dead hands. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Ndigity26 (Jan 8, 2013)

JayDee said:


> Hey guys I'm looking into getting a new saw and my family has always used Stihl's. In my researching I think I like some of the features Husky's got out. I'm looking at the stats between the 545 and the 550xp and they're almost the same, why the almost 100$ difference? Which is preferred? Or who has other saw suggestions in the 11lb, under $600 range?
> 
> Thanks!



If you are not a pro user or someone who can justify the the 100$ extra get the 545. I have xp saws and stihls and I just bought a 545 and I really like it, it's replacing a 270 stihl that made me alot of money but the 545 is a big step up from the 270. I can see that alreay, and the autotune is nice I have had no problems with it yet, it just takes a few tanks to break it in, It just gets better from there. I think you would be happy with a 545 but if you really really wanna be happy get a 550 it's probably the best 50cc saw going right now.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Jan 8, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> How about the fun factor? :msp_wink:



you are very knowledgable but very biast to boot. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## rullywowr (Jan 8, 2013)

Ndigity26 said:


> you are very knowledgable but very *biased* to boot. :msp_biggrin:



FTFY :msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## JayDee (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! The local shop as a 550 they said I can demo, I have a feeling after I demo it next weekend I'll end up taking one home with me when I take it back. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2013)

Ndigity26 said:


> you are very knowledgable but very biast to boot. :msp_biggrin:



I have done the mistake of not getting the xp version once, and that is enough! :msp_wink:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 9, 2013)

Rev boost makes a difference when limbing if you aren't gonna limb alot then save your money and get a 545.


----------



## JayDee (Jan 9, 2013)

The only limbing I do is after the tree is laying on the ground waiting to be cut up. I've run enough saws that I think i'll be able to tell the difference between the "revboost" and a normal saw next weekend when I get to give it a try.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 9, 2013)

JayDee said:


> The only limbing I do is after the tree is laying on the ground waiting to be cut up. I've run enough saws that I think i'll be able to tell the difference between the "revboost" and a normal saw next weekend when I get to give it a try.



Yeah you can tell it winds up real quick with rev boost


----------



## rob066 (Jan 9, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I have done the mistake of not getting the xp version once, and that is enough! :msp_wink:



I ran a 353 before and have the 346. I didnt mind the difference between the two. It wasnt even noticable in my cutting style. 346 or 353 it dont matter. Same with a 365 vs 372. I actually like the torque band of the 365.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2013)

rob066 said:


> I ran a 353 before and have the 346. I didnt mind the difference between the two. It wasnt even noticable in my cutting style. 346 or 353 it dont matter. Same with a 365 vs 372. I actually like the torque band of the 365.



The differense feels larger than the specs indicate to me (NE346xp vs 353), but I do of course not really know about the 550xp vs. 545....


----------



## rob066 (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel that the difference between the 545 and 550 is neglegable to my cutting style also. Yes I can limb with a 550 faster than a 545but I dont really care. Half a HP difference dont mean much to me either. The 545 may not be as macho as the 550 on this site. But I feel it will be just as reliable. Time will tell though


----------



## jamiep (Jan 16, 2013)

JayDee said:


> Hey guys I'm looking into getting a new saw and my family has always used Stihl's. In my researching I think I like some of the features Husky's got out. I'm looking at the stats between the 545 and the 550xp and they're almost the same, why the almost 100$ difference? Which is preferred? Or who has other saw suggestions in the 11lb, under $600 range?
> 
> Thanks!



i would buy the jonsered 2166 ulticor, all the pro/semi pro husky i am selling nopw come with "autotune" an i am having nothing but serious problem with the 545. eg main bearings splitting and picking up the cylinder, also the autotune not working correctly, after running diagnostic test all husqvarna uk do is supply new carbs without any awnser, 1


----------



## stormpetrel (Jan 16, 2013)

jamiep said:


> i would buy the jonsered 2166 ulticor, all the pro/semi pro husky i am selling nopw come with "autotune" an i am having nothing but serious problem with the 545. eg main bearings splitting and picking up the cylinder, also the autotune not working correctly, after running diagnostic test all husqvarna uk do is supply new carbs without any awnser, 1



Tell us more!! Most of us who have 550XPs have had close to zero problems with the autotune.......


----------



## spike60 (Jan 16, 2013)

jamiep said:


> i would buy the jonsered 2166 ulticor, all the pro/semi pro husky i am selling nopw come with "autotune" an i am having nothing but serious problem with the 545. eg main bearings splitting and picking up the cylinder, also the autotune not working correctly, after running diagnostic test all husqvarna uk do is supply new carbs without any awnser, 1



Some of the very early saws had the same case bolt issue as on some 562's. The problem was corrected before any of them hit the states, which is reassuring to us, but no help to you.

That thing has to be torn down and rebuilt with the updated case bolts; can't just tighten them up. Also, the backing out of those bolts would cause air leaks and what not that will play havoc with the AT, but the issue in this case is not the AT itself.


----------



## tollster (Jan 16, 2013)

Both are great saws, I never ran the 545, but can say the 550 was 89 dollars more than a 346 here in NEPA, so I am thinking the difference in prices between the 545 and 550 are not gonna be much. I was sold on the 550 and settled on it, the price had a lot to do combined with some of the goodies the 346 didn't have.
The revboost is nice..even for this weekender


----------



## rylan (Jan 16, 2013)

i have ran both the 346 and 550 the 550 has a noticable increase in power


----------



## rylan (Jan 16, 2013)

and thats with its first tank of gas


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 21, 2013)

Now that I have a 545 to test with against the 550xp and 346xp. :cool2:

I really like the looks of the 545.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Feb 21, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Now that I have a 545 to test with against the 550xp and 346xp. :cool2:
> 
> I really like the looks of the 545.



Ive really been liking my 545 had it for over a month and have put well over a dozen tanks of fuel through it.


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 22, 2013)

What/how is the rev boost different from the 545 ? Is it simply transfer port size like on the 365/372 ? Can the 545 1/2hp diff. easily be hopped up to 550 specs ?
Inquireing minds want to know .:help:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 22, 2013)

tollster said:


> Both are great saws, I never ran the 545, but can say the 550 was 89 dollars more than a 346 here in NEPA, so I am thinking the difference in prices between the 545 and 550 are not gonna be much. I was sold on the 550 and settled on it, the price had a lot to do combined with some of the goodies the 346 didn't have.
> The revboost is nice..even for this weekender



There was no price difference at all between the 346 and the 550 here, and it was the same with 560 vs. 357. 

I haven't really looked into the non-xp versions, but believe the xp saws still cost 30-40% more than the non-xp ones.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 23, 2013)

Just goofing off with 325 semi chisel chain yesterday and 18". Was out of small 3/8 and didnt want to put a well used one on it.

Paper specs may not show it . But I bet this 545 on 1st tank can cut with or out cut a 50cc 346 already broken in. stock for stock


----------



## spike60 (Feb 23, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Just goofing off with 325 semi chisel chain yesterday and 18". Was out of small 3/8 and didnt want to put a well used one on it.
> 
> Paper specs may not show it . But I bet this 545 on 1st tank can cut with or out cut a 50cc 346 already broken in. stock for stock



It will be interesting to see what happens after a few tanks. :msp_smile:


----------



## Shanman55 (Oct 20, 2016)

lmbrman said:


> i run my 550 regular, ran the 545 once and while it was a fine saw, REALLY glad i spent the extra bucks on the 550
> 
> my 02


How big of wood are you cutting and do you use it daily? I use my 455 rancher daily and it says the 550 with fewer cc has .3 hp more than my 55cc rancher. the wood in Nova Scotia isn't huge but then there is some so 550 or 555? or 545 ?


----------

